# Hifiooo DTS Interactive v.01 - Realtek & Windows HD Audio Driver Mod Unlock



## emanresu (Jun 13, 2021)

This method of unlocking DTS for HDMI/SPDIF endpoints seem to be universal.
Great thanks to Ferather and Jimmy9303 for your dedicated work.

Here's a video guide:









Link to the Github and download:
https://github.com/Hifiooo/DTS - https://hifi.ooo



> HOW TO UNLOCK DTS INTERACTIVE ON WINDOWS HIGH DEFINITION AUDIO/REALTEK/X DEVICES.
> 
> Device.reg and FX Configurator:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferather (Jun 13, 2021)

I never tried it on the default Microsoft driver, thats golden news. I do intend to get an HDMI extractor and I know my GPU accepts EFX.


----------



## emanresu (Jul 2, 2021)

1st!  
Thank you, @Jimmy9303  ! 

I've never heard this much fidelity in audio.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 2, 2021)

Is that patched APO outputting multichannel?


----------



## emanresu (Jul 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Is that patched APO outputting multichannel?


HDA


----------



## Ferather (Jul 2, 2021)

Hmmm, might be ok, the last time I used it, you had to turn off enhancers to get it to work properly, if its the patched.
Anyway good work, I see all the learning is going to good measure, keep it up.


----------



## prophet59 (Jul 22, 2021)

hello and thank you for this mod, is it possible to have the dolby atmos and / or dts: x directly selectable like the dts interactive
and which directly encodes the dolby atmos or dts:x
because the dolby atmos and dts sound unbound type applications from the microsoft store do not transmit the dts or dolby atmos to my amp, and with this mod I have the dts directly on my amp


----------



## MichiW (Mar 1, 2022)

Does this making a backup?How to revert?I have no sound now


----------



## emanresu (Mar 1, 2022)

Have you tried uninstalling/reinstalling?
This is an old thread now, @Ferather has newer versions.


----------

